# Windows or No?



## Vaden (Aug 20, 2008)

Do you guys think garages should have windows in them or not? I guess it always depends on what you are doing in that garage but just in general.

How many of you guys have absolutely no windows in your garage? Does it drive you crazy?


----------



## Animal (Aug 20, 2008)

Depends on your neighborhood. I have lots of windows. But it does cut down on storage space on the walls.
Personal preference is best.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 20, 2008)

"But it does cut down on storage space on the walls."

Nothing some plywood wouldn't fix.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 21, 2008)

I think you should have at least 1 window, a little light and fresh air.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, I agree. I think you should always have at least one window! You need 30 minutes of sunlight a day to get your daily dose of Vitamin D.


----------

